# [Q] Root Toshiba Excite AT305?



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## AspenMan (May 19, 2012)

Anyone? Please? ;-)


----------



## soulburnerms (May 20, 2012)

@AspenMan

im about to buy this same tablet today and i have the same doubt... i was googling and i've found this link - http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/toshiba-excite-10/ - an entire forum only about excite 10.... so... maybe... maybe they will have something soon.... i hope very very soon =)



Cheers =)


PS: mind to say a word here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26307077 ??? 

PS1: And this tablet comes with what in its box? charger + tablet + manual + what else???


----------



## AspenMan (May 21, 2012)

So far I really like the AT305.  It does have a little light bleed but it's not that bad on mine, maybe I got lucky.

The only things I really miss about being rooted are AdFree and Titanium backup.  Other than that I'm digging this tab.

The only things that came in the box are the USB cable (with Toshiba's proprietary connecter at one end, full size USB on the other) and the Wall USB charger, rated 5v/2000mHa.  The user guide is just a quick start guide with the full guide in PDF format on the tablet  

I do really like the fact you can charge this tablet off a standard USB port.  I got an external battery for it to charge on the go and it's works perfectly (Amazon Link), and a micro USB host cable for it (Amazon Link).  Be sure any external storage you're using is formatted to exFAT (or any other FAT formatting), NOT NTFS.  It doesn't like NTFS.  If you use an SD card formatted to NTSF it will be read only...  Took me a while to figure this out...

Now let's hope the devs figure out root soon!!!!!



soulburnerms said:


> @AspenMan
> 
> im about to buy this same tablet today and i have the same doubt... i was googling and i've found this link - http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/toshiba-excite-10/ - an entire forum only about excite 10.... so... maybe... maybe they will have something soon.... i hope very very soon =)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mndshok (May 24, 2012)

I happen to know that one developer has adb drivers now working for the at305.  He has not posted them yet but I am hoping soon.  Keep an eye on the at305 forum listed above. Hopefully we can get these tablets rooted soon. 

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babblin5 (May 25, 2012)

*They're up!*

The ADB drivers are up now.


----------



## soulburnerms (May 25, 2012)

babblin5 said:


> The ADB drivers are up now.

Click to collapse



wheres the link man??? next wed im my tablet will be dropped at my place =)



thx =)


----------



## mndshok (May 25, 2012)

There is a sticky posted at the beginning of the main Excite forum.

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babblin5 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone manage a root yet?


----------



## corwest (Jun 2, 2012)

Would also like to know that.


----------



## Homefix (Jun 9, 2012)

Im in, so far Likin Mine


----------



## WhiteHatHacker (Jun 27, 2012)

For those who are interested, we need help. None of the images we make for this sucker work and we don't know why. Google "Excite Root" and find the thread under thriveforums. (I cant post links because my account is new).

We need help, call in the calvalry.


----------



## matt11601 (Jul 19, 2012)

WhiteHatHacker said:


> For those who are interested, we need help. None of the images we make for this sucker work and we don't know why. Google "Excite Root" and find the thread under thriveforums. (I cant post links because my account is new).
> 
> We need help, call in the calvalry.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jadzia2000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am thinking about the at305. 

I have the thrive 101 and is an okay tablet, except for the sound. 

How's the video and sound on the 305? 

Can you use a micro usb to usb dongle to attach an exfat external drive? 

I was also thinking about the at330.  again, can an exfat usb external hdd be used?


----------



## Hawk600 (Aug 24, 2012)

I received mine today from Costco, it as a 305 model 10" 16gb! There is a little light bleeding but almost unnoticeable.
It is one of the thinnest Tabs in the market, fast as my Nexus 7 and body and display are gorgeous! 
The display is very bright and rich in colors and looks way better than my wife's Transformer; it is hard to believe is not an IPS dysplay with same resolution as the Transformer.
I only missing root  !!!!!


----------



## m4f1050 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got even a better question....

Has anybody gotten the ADB drivers up and running (EVEN ON A $ instead of the # ?)   Then, if you get the $, can you try to TEMP-ROOT?

    I don't speak for myself here!

I have this:

/ $ uname -a
Linux localhost 2.6.39.4-00017-gc3c5b56 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 24 10:14:26 JST 2012 armv7l GNU/Linux
/ $ su
sh: su: Permission denied
/ $


----------



## popcorn900 (Aug 26, 2012)

any update on rooting this device? unlocking the bootloader etc.


----------



## mndshok (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll reply since no one else has. Unfortunately nothing good. Unless someone can hack the boot loader its dead in the water. Toshiba is no help (big surprise) and no one that I know of has hacked or is working on the boot loader. I actually got rid of mine today and am going to a different manufacturer all together. Sorry about the bad news. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## popcorn900 (Aug 27, 2012)

mndshok said:


> I'll reply since no one else has. Unfortunately nothing good. Unless someone can hack the boot loader its dead in the water. Toshiba is no help (big surprise) and no one that I know of has hacked or is working on the boot loader. I actually got rid of mine today and am going to a different manufacturer all together. Sorry about the bad news.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




well i guess a rooted device is not necessary because most apps are cracked, and i don't like using roms so i guess my tab will do. gota love open source os's.


----------



## Hawk600 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, since Toshiba is making our lives so hard with a locked boot loader I am returning my 305.
It is an ok hardware, but after some comparison with a Transformer and a Nexus 7, the display has light bleed all over, browsing is frustrating, very slow and freezes (stock browser or Chrome) and Wi-Fi signal reception is half of TF101 or N7. (WiFi Analyzer app used to compare)
Custom roms could help or fix it but I won't risk my money and loose the returning period if Toshiba is pulling to the opposite way.
I will just buy an Asus quad or even Nexus10 as both have unlocked boot loaders and great dev support..


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## m4f1050 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hawk600 said:


> Well, since Toshiba is making our lives so hard with a locked boot loader I am returning my 305.
> It is an ok hardware, but after some comparison with a Transformer and a Nexus 7, the display has light bleed all over, browsing is frustrating, very slow and freezes (stock browser or Chrome) and Wi-Fi signal reception is half of TF101 or N7. (WiFi Analyzer app used to compare)
> Custom roms could help or fix it but I won't risk my money and loose the returning period if Toshiba is pulling to the opposite way.
> I will just buy an Asus quad or even Nexus10 as both have unlocked boot loaders and great dev support..

Click to collapse



Bought one, loved it, when I had everyting great, a friend introduced me 2 program, both required root, fell in love with programs, Toshiba is garbage now.  I had ordered a 2nd one, guess where that went????  

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




hawk600 said:


> i received mine today from costco, it as a 305 model 10" 16gb! There is a little light bleeding but almost unnoticeable.
> It is one of the thinnest tabs in the market, fast as my nexus 7 and body and display are gorgeous!
> The display is very bright and rich in colors and looks way better than my wife's transformer; it is hard to believe is not an ips dysplay with same resolution as the transformer.
> I only missing root  !!!!!

Click to collapse



return it when you have the chance, not a single day let it pass!


----------



## matt11601 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Petition to Toshiba Started*

Hi everyone, I started a petition on Change.org. I would appreciate your signature and the forwarding of this link to your friends. This is how people were successful with getting HTC and Motorola to unlock their bootloaders so I hope this works with Toshiba. Thanks a lot.

https://www.change.org/petitions/tos...ine-of-tablets

P.S. Feel free to post this link on other forums as well.


----------



## juvezavala (Sep 24, 2012)

I too have just bought the AT305 and love it.  Not going to return it and trust that eventually somebody's going to find a way in to that bootloader.  Just signed the petition posted by matt11601 at http://www.change.org/petitions/tos...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=day_four_email and as of today there's only four more signatures needed.  Will this move Toshiba's hearts, heck I don't know but definitely worth a shot if you own one of these.


----------



## hberg23 (Sep 24, 2012)

juvezavala said:


> I too have just bought the AT305 and love it.  Not going to return it and trust that eventually somebody's going to find a way in to that bootloader.  Just signed the petition posted by matt11601 at http://www.change.org/petitions/tos...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=day_four_email and as of today there's only four more signatures needed.  Will this move Toshiba's hearts, heck I don't know but definitely worth a shot if you own one of these.

Click to collapse



just signed - 3 more needed now.


----------



## matt11601 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the support. We are past 100 signatures. This means our petition will be more visible on Change.org and hopefully gain more signatures. The next step is to contact Toshiba directly. I will do this within the coming week. In the meantime, please continue to share this petition. The more signatures, the better case we have.

On another note, if someone knows of a dev who is interested in this tablet, please let us know. Maybe we can all pool our money and get him/her a 7" Excite to develop on.


----------



## m4f1050 (Sep 25, 2012)

IDK, but I regret buying it.  NOW, if Toshiba said oh, we are going to have Windows 8 for the Excite 10, then I would be happy.  But not even ADB on Android is ridiculous!


----------



## matt11601 (Sep 25, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> IDK, but I regret buying it.  NOW, if Toshiba said oh, we are going to have Windows 8 for the Excite 10, then I would be happy.  But not even ADB on Android is ridiculous!

Click to collapse



Agreed, completely ridiculous. It's a great premium tablet, but it could be so much better. I'm disappointed too, but haven't lost hope yet.


----------



## m4f1050 (Sep 27, 2012)

Last option of the Excite 10 = be part of my show car, a drop-down screen with Air Display and showing anything my CarPC AMD-n450 wants to pump at it....


----------



## juvezavala (Oct 9, 2012)

*Unlock the bootloader*

Unlocking the bootloader is going to have to be the focus.  Getting ADB is to work on this tablet is pretty simple using the this method on Windows machines.  I am getting trouble now though with ADB actually detecting the Tablet - nothing under "show devices".

Now, my first tablet was the Acer Iconia Tab A500 which performed quite well using the Tegra 2.  It had a huge pool of support both from XDA Devs and outside forums.  thor2002ro was able to scratch some code up together and made the Acer Update Decrypter as shown here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1099673.  Which I believe is what we should try to do.

Sadly, I accepted two OTA updates from Toshiba without trying to disect them first.  Don't think I would have been able to see them without root access to begin with anyway but yeah.

I don't recall if I was able to download the update and then authorize the actual installation of it or if it just installed it automatically after it downloaded.  If anyone has an excite 10 (AT305) that is nagging for updates try to capture the update.zip or whatever Toshiba names it and if at all possible post it here so that we can bombard it with decryption attacks.

You went from "Unlock bootloader" to "Decrypt OTA update????" I know, sounds wierd but it can help with beginning to root this awesome hardware here that Toshiba put together.


----------



## juvezavala (Oct 10, 2012)

*Mempodroid*

Anybody with the AT305 try this yet - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1612591.  Otherwise I'll try when I get home later.  I've got ADB with no problems in case anyone has any recommendations!


----------



## juvezavala (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nvidia Tegra 3!*

The Acer Iconia Tab A500 allowed for the flashing of many components by putting the tablet into "APX" mode.  Grab you CPUID, turn it into an SBK and you 'theoritically' can flash recovery and/or bootloader to the Excite also.  The questions are many but I believe getting this done should be much like the work from the recognized devs for the A500 (Civato, Blackthund3r, Moscow Desire, Skrilax_CZ, ezterry......):

-How the hell do you throw the Toshiba Excite AT305 into APX?
-Will Blackthund3r's SBK generator work with the same schema now that we are talking about Tegra3 vs Tegra2?
-Building a patched/unlocked bootloader is definitely necessary (as well as backing up the stock bootloader if at all possible)
-Nobody has a CWM based recovery for the Toshiba Excite AT305 - Can we build one?

I'll PM some of these fine men to provide their input.  If someone's willing to build, someone must be willing to try!


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 12, 2012)

juvezavala said:


> Anybody with the AT305 try this yet - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1612591.  Otherwise I'll try when I get home later.  I've got ADB with no problems in case anyone has any recommendations!

Click to collapse



How did you get ADB working???


----------



## juvezavala (Oct 12, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> How did you get ADB working???

Click to collapse



Assuming you're on Windows - go here http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/t...cite-usb-adb-driver-installation-package.html and install that driver while the Excite is disconnected.  Once it's done you should be able to plug the Excite in and ignore any driver update warnings.  Try the ADB bridge and it should show your Excite.

The real focus I think should be on getting that secureboot = 1 to a secureboot = 0.  Unlocked bootloader in other words.  Trouble is no fastboot is available.  I think if we can get it to fastboot we should be able to nvflash.  In case you haven't played with Tegra check out these threads for some info http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1619913 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514951 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1810618


----------



## ftomas (Oct 12, 2012)

hi the efforts to root At300 would apply to the At200 (excite 10 le)? it has an omap,

I try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31545627&postcount=1 but after first reboot its impossible to mount system as rw... something like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32530850&postcount=141
its impossible this way? 
thanks


----------



## juvezavala (Oct 12, 2012)

ftomas said:


> hi the efforts to root At300 would apply to the At200 (excite 10 le)? it has an omap,
> 
> I try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31545627&postcount=1 but after first reboot its impossible to mount system as rw... something like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32530850&postcount=141
> its impossible this way?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Totally different hardware just in the processor alone but stick around and monitor this thread to see where it goes.


----------



## Homefix (Oct 13, 2012)

juvezavala said:


> Totally different hardware just in the processor alone but stick around and monitor this thread to see where it goes.

Click to collapse



Glad to see this moving again............... its been awile


----------



## juvezavala (Oct 13, 2012)

http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp68/juvezavala/?action=view&current=IMG_20121012_184428.jpg
Your warranty will likely void by doing this and I have no responsibility if you brick your device:

I'm running Windows 8
I've got APX Mode!

1.  Download the APX driver here - http://developer.download.nvidia.co...ardhu-ics-1.0-windows-2012-05-21-11617556.exe
2.  Turn off the Excite
3.  Pop it open as shown here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlLEpb4RGGE - Remember to disconnect the speakers!
4.  Connect it to your PC and press the button closest to the headphone jack/SD Card slot along with the Volume Down and Power.  Once you feel the power up vibration you can release all buttons - watch your fat fingers and don't touch anything else!
5.  Do not disconnect it before power-cycling it
6.  Flash away with your SBK!

**We need someone to pull the boot.img and recovery.img from the excite to have stock backups
**We can then decompress the boot.img, make the necessary tweeks for an unlocked bootloader and then reflash it back to the tablet using your SBK and Blackthund3r's APX Flash Utility
**Someone needs to start building a good CWM Based Recovery for this, preferably touch!

We're literally moments (days) from root on this fine machine if we pull together!


----------



## CPmillenia94 (Oct 16, 2012)

Any update on this? Also, does this apply in any way to the 7.7?


----------



## zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear Fellow Excite Owners:

*PLEASE SIGN THE PETITION! Only 200 more signers to go!*
change. org/petitions/toshiba-america-information-systems-inc-digital-products-division-unlock-the-bootloader-on-the-toshiba-excite-line-of-tablets

The reason we cannot root the Toshiba Excite currently, is because Toshiba decided to LOCK THE BOOTLOADER!
In order to be able to root, Toshiba needs to get their developers to unlock the bootloader! To get Toshiba to agree to do this, we need to get this petition signed!

*Please sign it for yourself and the benefit of all Toshiba Excite (AT300, AT305, etc.) owners so we can get this tablet rooted!*


----------



## CPmillenia94 (Oct 16, 2012)

Done!


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 19, 2012)

juvezavala said:


> http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp68/juvezavala/?action=view&current=IMG_20121012_184428.jpg
> Your warranty will likely void by doing this and I have no responsibility if you brick your device:
> 
> I'm running Windows 8
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, wonder if we can drill the back where those 2 buttons are for future use?  

Got exact measurements where to drill the lid?   EFF warranty, it already is a useless device!  LOL


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got ADB working using Moborobo, is there something different from ICS / JB that Moborobo needs to be running in order to get ADB running? 

I got SSHDroidPro and busybox works but no "su"  Only su I got that didn't error I got a $ instead of a #

EDIT:

Fixed the ADB issue, I had an outdated one, moborobo would just make it available using the old ADB, weird!


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 19, 2012)

Done...

I'm ready for APX!!!  

Device found:  NVIDIA USB Boot-recovery driver for Mobile devices


----------



## ftomas (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice hole:good:
Now you can pull the img?


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 19, 2012)

ftomas said:


> Nice hole:good:
> Now you can pull the img?

Click to collapse



Pull the img?


----------



## ftomas (Oct 19, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> Pull the img?

Click to collapse



I thought with that mode you could pull the img
 from juvezavala post " We need someone to pull the boot.img and recovery.img from the excite to have stock backups


----------



## mr.excite (Oct 20, 2012)

@juvezavala - where are we dude? Did we get a custom recovery? Is someone trying to pull the boot .img's? Do you think we will be rooted soon? You're awesome for helping us out and I've been watching your every move now for about 2 weeks with my fingers crossed. Thanks

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, I got it in APX mode but I have no software to pull the images mentioned.  Anybody care to explain how?  I can pull the images if someone explains to me how to do it.


----------



## wayneb02 (Oct 21, 2012)

I really wish I knew more about this so I could help. But I'm pulling for y'all for what that's worth

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akramserry (Oct 23, 2012)

*pulling boot.img*

i have an excite at305 , how can one pull the boot.img ???? if someone tells me i can get it from the device and upload it so the developers can root this device.


----------



## RGOLD (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thanks.*

Just want to thank the people that are putting their effort to help get root for this device. :good:


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any clues on how to pull the images???   I already have my Toshiba Excite 10 in APX mode by pressing hole in back, volume down and power, but all I have is a device in APX mode...any software to pull this info?   I have all kinds of software....


----------



## mr.excite (Oct 25, 2012)

freeyourandroid.com/guide/extract-edit-repack-boot-img-windows

And go check out the excite forums. This info was posted there lastnight

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the guy who figured out the APX mode would have pulled the images already if there was a way, so I think I will wait for any useful information I can understand.


----------



## akramserry (Oct 27, 2012)

Check This link :
www thriveforums org forum toshiba-excite-10-development 10808-i-want-root-exite-at305-33.html

these guys are also working on the root, there is even one that have a rooted rom but waiting for the unlocked loader.
Please guys unite your efforts


----------



## Petya19 (Nov 1, 2012)

*I found something.*

I will buy this thing if there's root.
This methood worked on the fujitsu m532, I think it may work on the excite.


----------



## RGOLD (Nov 2, 2012)

Petya19 said:


> I will buy this thing if there's root.
> This methood worked on the fujitsu m532, I think it may work on the excite.

Click to collapse



I tried that and the restore data is encrypted so password is needed. Only Toshiba has the password...

So we cannot do that with this tablet.


----------



## m4f1050 (Nov 3, 2012)

RGOLD said:


> I tried that and the restore data is encrypted so password is needed. Only Toshiba has the password...
> 
> So we cannot do that with this tablet.

Click to collapse



I tried it, I get # sign but mount won't let me mount RW, there must be a way....   If the tablet ran half decent we could try other apps and stuff, but in recover mode in # the tablet is unresponsive...   I couldn't even run Titanium Backup in that mode to just simply restore (or backup)


----------



## Petya19 (Nov 3, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> I tried it, I get # sign but mount won't let me mount RW, there must be a way....   If the tablet ran half decent we could try other apps and stuff, but in recover mode in # the tablet is unresponsive...   I couldn't even run Titanium Backup in that mode to just simply restore (or backup)

Click to collapse



Try this. The previous one didn't worked for the fujitsu, they got the same problem.


----------



## minifreezer (Nov 8, 2012)

*Maybe*

Hey guys i would like to to say hi before i mention the below.

Ok 1st i am not a developer or any knid of computer guru.  Since the Excite and The ASUS Transformer use the Tegra 3 has anyone tried the ASUS bootloader unlock tool from the ASUS web page to see if it will work on the excite or maybe can be tweaked to work for the excite.  If i am way off base on this i apologize and sorry for taking up thread space.  i wish you all luck on rooting this device, my boss has one and they seem pretty solid.


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## RGOLD (Nov 9, 2012)

minifreezer said:


> Hey guys i would like to to say hi before i mention the below.
> 
> Ok 1st i am not a developer or any knid of computer guru.  Since the Excite and The ASUS Transformer use the Tegra 3 has anyone tried the ASUS bootloader unlock tool from the ASUS web page to see if it will work on the excite or maybe can be tweaked to work for the excite.  If i am way off base on this i apologize and sorry for taking up thread space.  i wish you all luck on rooting this device, my boss has one and they seem pretty solid.

Click to collapse



It's no going to work for the Toshiba here is why:

" The unlocker tool is a simple apk file that users install and run. The app then connects to Asus servers, logs the user’s device ID and then unlocks that bootloader."


----------



## MJRL (Nov 16, 2012)

Any luck on this, or could we expect anything?

I saw this tablet today with a nice price, but with no root i think i will choose one with low specs.

One essential thing for me in the tablet its to have multiple users, and i only can get that for now with switchme, and need root.

Thanks


----------



## m4f1050 (Nov 20, 2012)

So does anybody think Toshiba is doing this because of Windows RT?   (they both run on nVidia Tegra 3...


----------



## juvezavala (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello again everyone, been doing some research online and working with some of the files that dalepl shared with me.  To be quite honest, I'm considering a small claims lawsuit against Toshiba or even a class action lawsuit if many more can get involved.  We'd have to discuss the specifics of what we are seeking from Toshiba as a company offline and I can arrange for a time/date if someone wants to meet via a web meeting of some sort.  Please reply or PM and let me know.  Otherwise, I'll be tackling Toshiba via my county's courthouse for my personal cause.


----------



## CBONE (Nov 30, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> So does anybody think Toshiba is doing this because of Windows RT?   (they both run on nVidia Tegra 3...

Click to collapse



I think corporate stupidity and short-sightedness is more to blame than doing Microsoft a solid for no return.


----------



## pachi72 (Dec 9, 2012)

juvezavala said:


> Hello again everyone, been doing some research online and working with some of the files that dalepl shared with me.  To be quite honest, I'm considering a small claims lawsuit against Toshiba or even a class action lawsuit if many more can get involved.  We'd have to discuss the specifics of what we are seeking from Toshiba as a company offline and I can arrange for a time/date if someone wants to meet via a web meeting of some sort.  Please reply or PM and let me know.  Otherwise, I'll be tackling Toshiba via my county's courthouse for my personal cause.

Click to collapse



WOW this is an amazing idea...YES


----------



## juvezavala (Dec 11, 2012)

*Address*

For anyone that has sent in the Excite 10 for repairs - do you have the address for the repair center? PM me if you do please.


----------



## jcase (Dec 16, 2012)

Howdy,


Would like to root this device, but need a few things.

adb shell "ls -l -a -R /system" > sysperms.txt
adb shell "mount" > mount.txt
adb shell "ls -l -a -R /dev/block" > blocks.txt
adb shell "ls -l -a /" > rootperms.txt

and a system dump, unless someone can point me to full firmware or a previous system dump.

mkdir dump
adb pull /system dump\

Zip it all up, upload it somewhere, and hit me on gtalk.
jcase <at> cunninglogic <dot> com


----------



## pachi72 (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish this tablet gets rooted. Such a waste of a good device. 

Nokia 3650>Nokia 3660>Nokia 6630>SE W800>SE W810>SE K790>Nokia N95-1>Nokia N95-3>Nokia N95-4 8gb>iPhone 3G>iPhone 3GS>iPhone 4>GS Capitvate>Galaxy S2 i9100>Note N7000 32gb> Galaxy S 3 i747M 32gb


----------



## jcase (Dec 16, 2012)

pachi72 said:


> I wish this tablet gets rooted. Such a waste of a good device.
> 
> Nokia 3650>Nokia 3660>Nokia 6630>SE W800>SE W810>SE K790>Nokia N95-1>Nokia N95-3>Nokia N95-4 8gb>iPhone 3G>iPhone 3GS>iPhone 4>GS Capitvate>Galaxy S2 i9100>Note N7000 32gb> Galaxy S 3 i747M 32gb

Click to collapse



Please see the post above your's


----------



## esthar (Dec 18, 2012)

jcase said:


> Please see the post above your's

Click to collapse



Just created an account, just to post here. Really hope it gets rooted. 
Jcase, I don't have time right now because of finals but if no one helps you with the files by then, I will see if I can get them for you. Can we really access it through ADB though?


----------



## kairnage (Dec 20, 2012)

jcase said:


> Howdy,
> 
> 
> Would like to root this device, but need a few things.
> ...

Click to collapse




I will see if I can get you the files. I have the 305 16


----------



## khaledvic (Jan 6, 2013)

kairnage said:


> I will see if I can get you the files. I have the 305 16

Click to collapse



the problem is system is mounted read only and we can't mount anything because it's disabled because of /modules/sealime.ko loaded in init.rc

I think the only way to solve this problem is to crack the way toshiba signed its recovery images


----------



## soulburnerms (Feb 6, 2013)

kairnage said:


> I will see if I can get you the files. I have the 305 16

Click to collapse



man.... check this outs

i just got the link to download the latest update to Excite 10... just copy and paste in your favorite download manager


```
http://bds.updates.toshiba.com/Downloads/Production/tais/2012/12/12/134935_09.35.40.TC10165700E.zip
```


I just opened this file and you can see in the attached images what you have inside the zip file..... and there is another 2 files ((its attached to this post and following this link as well))....


```
http://uploaded.net/file/e60mitlf
```

is this is useful to any of you??? these are the files were the tablet asks when will upload.... i guess they are all the files you need.... i guess... i'm still a noob in a android field....

if yes....

PLEASE

guru androids... do something!!! ehehehhe =).... lets crack this sh!!t up!! =)



Cheers =)


----------



## soulburnerms (Feb 6, 2013)

there is a few lines in the xml where there is some files to download... i guess...


```
-<item> <tsu:type>swupdate</tsu:type>
 <tsu:data_id>7f5bf29a-6574-4a29-9466-c694cc1a92f2</tsu:data_id> <tsu:package_url>http://bds.updates.toshiba.com/Downloads/Production/tais/2011/05/25/152153_10.42.25.TC10106100A.exe</tsu:package_url> <tsu:package_hash>FmTiDxv2fBnpieNwFPFe6Q==</tsu:package_hash> <tsu:priority>4</tsu:priority> <tsu:posted_date>2011/05/25</tsu:posted_date> <tsu:name>TOSHIBA Service Station version 2.2.9</tsu:name>
```

and


```
-<item> <tsu:type>swupdate</tsu:type>
 <tsu:data_id>28953b92-56bc-4907-9159-7ee1baf2d8c0</tsu:data_id> <tsu:package_url>http://bds.updates.toshiba.com/Downloads/Production/tais/2012/06/06/094821_16.25.20.TC10134700G.zip</tsu:package_url> <tsu:package_hash>D0syWfnPewd6HopiYyrAZw==</tsu:package_hash>
 <tsu:priority>4</tsu:priority>
 <tsu:posted_date>2012/06/25</tsu:posted_date>
 <tsu:name>Excite™ 10 System Image Update from 4.0.3.01.000041114 to 4.0.3.01.000060515 (IML74.01.5.0008)</tsu:name> 
<tsu:upgrade_cat>android_img</tsu:upgrade_cat>
<tsu:upgrade_ver>IML74K.01.000060515</tsu:upgrade_ver>
<tsu:package_size>51362</tsu:package_size>
<tsu:reboot_req>no</tsu:reboot_req>
<tsu:setup_args>/auto</tsu:setup_args>
<tsu:depends_show>26f97f96-5c6e-40dd-8cc5-725edeaaa1da</tsu:depends_show></item>
```

and there is more


```
<tsu:type>swupdate</tsu:type>
 <tsu:data_id>2674ffea-22f2-4c99-ae07-1df30557c55f</tsu:data_id> <tsu:package_url>http://bds.updates.toshiba.com/Downloads/Production/tais/2012/08/02/153255_15.26.19.TC10152700A.zip</tsu:package_url> 
<tsu:package_hash>lZDbRrYWXCkZrar6p7gwQQ==</tsu:package_hash>
 <tsu:priority>4</tsu:priority>
 <tsu:posted_date>2012/08/13</tsu:posted_date>
 <tsu:name>Excite™ 10 System Image Update, from 4.0.3.08.000050916 to 4.0.3.08.000072411 (IML74K.08.000072411)</tsu:name> 

 <tsu:upgrade_cat>android_img</tsu:upgrade_cat>
<tsu:upgrade_ver>IML74K.08.000072411</tsu:upgrade_ver>
<tsu:package_size>17192</tsu:package_size>
<tsu:reboot_req>no</tsu:reboot_req>
<tsu:setup_args>/auto</tsu:setup_args>
<tsu:depends_show>0de57360-c855-4f7d-8622-8f10cf4beb4e</tsu:depends_show>
```

i think they are links to update files.... right??



Cheers =)


----------



## m4f1050 (Feb 7, 2013)

Man, these MF'ers should at least give us an update to Jelly Bean...  Jeeez!   I *HATE* toshiba!


----------



## soulburnerms (Feb 8, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> Man, these MF'ers should at least give us an update to Jelly Bean...  Jeeez!   I *HATE* toshiba!

Click to collapse



man .... i wouldnt say i hate toshiba because its a nice slate with a good price.... for me... specially me.... its quite good just because where i live... my country is a not so safety place to live... and ((unfortunately)) you can be robbed even in your job... so... for me... its quite good to play with this tablet.... because if someone someday try to do any stupidity with me.... at the most he will get a nice paper weight.... got it??? i dont know where you live... but... for me.... its ok! =)


----------



## m4f1050 (Feb 8, 2013)

soulburnerms said:


> man .... i wouldnt say i hate toshiba because its a nice slate with a good price.... for me... specially me.... its quite good just because where i live... my country is a not so safety place to live... and ((unfortunately)) you can be robbed even in your job... so... for me... its quite good to play with this tablet.... because if someone someday try to do any stupidity with me.... at the most he will get a nice paper weight.... got it??? i dont know where you live... but... for me.... its ok! =)

Click to collapse



But wouldn't you like to have an update to the newest Android?  They at least owe us that...


----------



## soulburnerms (Feb 14, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> But wouldn't you like to have an update to the newest Android?  They at least owe us that...

Click to collapse



of course i want it!!! thats why i sent the update link and some files to the android gurus see what they can do with those files... check some posts above to see what im talking about =)

im a totally noob in a android field... so.... i cant assure anything about the files... but i think might be what they need to unlock it.... =)


----------



## m4f1050 (Feb 15, 2013)

soulburnerms said:


> of course i want it!!! thats why i sent the update link and some files to the android gurus see what they can do with those files... check some posts above to see what im talking about =)
> 
> im a totally noob in a android field... so.... i cant assure anything about the files... but i think might be what they need to unlock it.... =)

Click to collapse



Everybody hopes the same, believe me.  I use a chinese AM970 (rk3066 dual core, quad mali) and I don't even bother to use the Toshiba, it's dissapointing... bleh..  most my apps (openvpn, Titanium Backup Pro, SSHDroid Pro, ADB Wifi, etc etc) need root...  bah!


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## m.khalaf (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys ,,,
Is there any news for rooting this device ?!?!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 4, 2013)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/re...eople&utm_medium=response&utm_campaign=unlock

EDIT: Is this the right petition?  I think I posted the wrong one, but this one gives us the right to unlock any device you own...


----------



## wehrd1 (Mar 8, 2013)

before I signed up for an account, i found your site because I'm looking to root my Toshiba Excite 10.

when i wasn't a member, i kept seeing this Ad posted on every page of this thread.

of course you would have to type the 4letters & : in front of this...

  //root-android.org/?gclid=CIeDjqPe7bUCFYtaMgodcXcADA 


does it work??  is it CRAP?   for $30, i'm willing to give it a try if an admin or mod on this site would confirm it's LEGIT

I would hope this site wouldn't allow some hacker to advert on it.

Thanks!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 9, 2013)

wehrd1 said:


> before i signed up for an account, i found your site because i'm looking to root my toshiba excite 10.
> 
> When i wasn't a member, i kept seeing this ad posted on every page of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont waste your money (even more than what you have by getting this crap device)


----------



## Rooks (Mar 22, 2013)

*Solved......*

I've a Toshiba Excite 10 SE AT300SE.

And i'm here to announce that rooting for this device has been solved.


----------



## wayneb02 (Mar 22, 2013)

That's the news we've been waiting for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ftomas (Mar 22, 2013)

nothing forthe at200. excite 10le?


----------



## bloodsrrw (Mar 22, 2013)

*How?*



Rooks said:


> I've a Toshiba Excite 10 SE AT300SE.
> 
> And i'm here to announce that rooting for this device has been solved.

Click to collapse



Can you please post directions to achieve root?


----------



## Rooks (Mar 23, 2013)

*Solution is...................*

There is one serious simple solution.

"I could not do it, someone else will have to do it..............."


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, that was a lot of help...  

We can unlock our phones (a device) now but Toshiba won't unlock their tablets?  This doesn't add up..


----------



## Rooks (Apr 1, 2013)

Toshiba tablets still have bootloader unlocked (at least AT300 and AT300SE as per my knowledge).

So we'll have to wait for someone to:
1- Unlock bootloader for Excite series
2- Provide with custom recovery (like Clockworkmod Recovery or TWRP) for Toshiba tablets
3- Provide a custom kernel

So let's hope some day.........................................
We'll have them and root our tablets.

Until then.............................................................
We'll have to wait.


----------



## zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx (Apr 4, 2013)

Bump April 2013 root request


----------



## ohdev (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 Bump 

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




Rooks said:


> I've a Toshiba Excite 10 SE AT300SE.
> 
> And i'm here to announce that rooting for this device has been solved.

Click to collapse


 @Rooks, is this for real or a Joke?


----------



## mpalomba3 (May 14, 2013)

*Petition*

Everyone I made a petition to unlock Bootloaders on Toshiba Devices and I think it would help if everyone Signed it. Ill try to post the link asap

change.org/petitions/toshiba-unlock-tablet-boot-loaders


----------



## RGOLD (May 14, 2013)

mpalomba3 said:


> Everyone I made a petition to unlock Bootloaders on Toshiba Devices and I think it would help if everyone Signed it. Ill try to post the link asap
> 
> change.org/petitions/toshiba-unlock-tablet-boot-loaders

Click to collapse



There already one out there. 
https://www.change.org/petitions/to...tloader-on-the-toshiba-excite-line-of-tablets

No need for new one. Thanks.


----------



## burshturs (May 14, 2013)

RGOLD said:


> There already one out there.
> https://www.change.org/petitions/to...tloader-on-the-toshiba-excite-line-of-tablets
> 
> No need for new one. Thanks.

Click to collapse



This petition is closed... can we start a new one?


----------



## burshturs (May 14, 2013)

I suggest to start posting comments about the locked bootloader in their facebook page. I already posted a comment a few minutes ago. Maybe this would pressure them to unlock it.


----------



## RGOLD (May 15, 2013)

burshturs said:


> I suggest to start posting comments about the locked bootloader in their facebook page. I already posted a comment a few minutes ago. Maybe this would pressure them to unlock it.

Click to collapse



I don't think it will not help. Toshiba will ignore this. I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and Toshiba calling me. They basically said that they will not support any software modification by the customers.


----------



## m4f1050 (May 31, 2013)

You know what's funny?  Now that PPTP is basically being closed down everywhere you can think, I have to keep mine open because Toshiba is not rooted and I can't run OpenVPN.  Pfft!!!

I gave it to my son as a game tablet.  Its pretty strong for that...  That's about the only good thing about it!   I have a chinese AM970 tablet running ICS (no ROM for it but it's rooted) and I use it more often than the Toshiba!  And cost me 1/2 the price!  Bleh..


----------



## tasos66 (Jun 17, 2013)

Try this 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42594876


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## m4f1050 (Jun 17, 2013)

tasos66 said:


> Try this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42594876

Click to collapse



They are reporting it worked for the SE, anybody has tried this on the AT300 or AT305 yet?


----------



## ftomas (Jun 18, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> They are reporting it worked for the SE, anybody has tried this on the AT300 or AT305 yet?

Click to collapse



Doesn't seem to work on the Excite 10LE aka At200 :crying:


----------



## sdancer (Jun 18, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> They are reporting it worked for the SE, anybody has tried this on the AT300 or AT305 yet?

Click to collapse



It does not seem to work with my AT300SE-101

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42700267#post42700267


----------



## pio_masaki (Jul 3, 2013)

Motochopper does work for SE models, but does not work past temp shell root for all other excite models, for whatever reason the SE has no sealime.ko loaded, so system r/w is possible, the AT300 and other models still have sealime.ko loaded after updating to JB, so either Toshiba made a mistake and it was left out of the ramdisk, or they intentionally left sealime inactive and any Excite users wanting root will need to repurchase an Excite from them.

I've contacted them about issuing an update for all non SE models to also have sealime.ko disabled. I'll probably be ignored, as everyone else has, I mean its literally a 2 minute change, I've done it myself, remove 1 line from init.rc, pack it up, done.

For those with the SE that are failing to gain root, its not 100%, if it fails to gain root, reboot, and try again. You'll also need to be on JB, its FB exploit isn't available on the ICS kernels.

For now I'm still tinkering with various ways around sealime.ko until the kernel source gets here.


----------



## sdancer (Jul 3, 2013)

pio_masaki said:


> Motochopper does work for SE models, but does not work past temp shell root for all other excite models, for whatever reason the SE has no sealime.ko loaded, so system r/w is possible, the AT300 and other models still have sealime.ko loaded after updating to JB, so either Toshiba made a mistake and it was left out of the ramdisk, or they intentionally left sealime inactive and any Excite users wanting root will need to repurchase an Excite from them.
> 
> I've contacted them about issuing an update for all non SE models to also have sealime.ko disabled. I'll probably be ignored, as everyone else has, I mean its literally a 2 minute change, I've done it myself, remove 1 line from init.rc, pack it up, done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My AT300SE-101 Rooted just fine.

Thanks !


----------



## m4f1050 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hurray for all you AT300SE users rooted.  Now back to subject!    AT305 (NOT SE) root.

We already know the SE roots.


----------



## Wuestengecko (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
having a rooted shell waiting for input, isn't it possible to simply rmmod sealime at run time?


----------



## TURBOWANDS (Jul 7, 2013)

*new user thanks*

Hey guys I just want to say thank you for all the work you have pored into rooting the at305!!! I can't wait until you guys get this solved because a rooted excite will be legendary! Anyway thanks again and keep up the good work


----------



## pio_masaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Wuestengecko said:


> Hi,
> having a rooted shell waiting for input, isn't it possible to simply rmmod sealime at run time?

Click to collapse



Nope, sealime won't unload without -f which the kernel wasn't built with for obvious reasons. Modprobe might work but breaks with busybox not being in xbin/bin, may be a way to fix that, haven't looked at it yet.

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## m4f1050 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been using an AT300SE rooted,
advantages: titanium backup, connectbot, gscript, vncserver, openvpn, ... ... ... U get the picture.
DISADVANTAGES: No flashlight, No HDMI, microSD (to me that's a + others, - ), camera sucks but I use my Note II for pics..

I want my AT305 ROOTED!  .... Toshiba...  UGH!~


----------



## Trotsky123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Any chance this root would work on the at330? It would be really nice since the excite 13 is the largest tablet on the market and is unique in that respect.


----------



## m4f1050 (Aug 2, 2013)

Trotsky123 said:


> Any chance this root would work on the at330? It would be really nice since the excite 13 is the largest tablet on the market and is unique in that respect.

Click to collapse



I am guessing you are on the same boat...  That tablet might as well have the same issue (sealime)


----------



## Wuestengecko (Aug 31, 2013)

I guess if we could make the 305 unload sealime, we could also do this with the 300. At least I hope this, since I also have a 300 

So, because our stock kernel loves sealime and doesn't want to let it go, we would need another kernel with the "force module unload" config flag. Can't we read out the kernel image of the stock rom, strip out the build configuration, add this one flag and recompile it to reboot into that kernel? I guess I oversaw a tiny detail, because nobody tried it yet.


----------



## m4f1050 (Aug 31, 2013)

Wuestengecko said:


> I guess if we could make the 305 unload sealime, we could also do this with the 300. At least I hope this, since I also have a 300
> 
> So, because our stock kernel loves sealime and doesn't want to let it go, we would need another kernel with the "force module unload" config flag. Can't we read out the kernel image of the stock rom, strip out the build configuration, add this one flag and recompile it to reboot into that kernel? I guess I oversaw a tiny detail, because nobody tried it yet.

Click to collapse



Someone already tried, they can't get it to boot after recompiling it.  If you search google you will find the thread..


----------



## Wuestengecko (Sep 14, 2013)

Here are some other naive and potentially already-tried approaches to the problem:
We're still stuck with sealime blocking write access to the system partition. Someone (can't remember the name, sorry) stated earlier that modprobe might work, but currently fails because it cannot be placed in /system/xbin - this would require to unload sealime first.

I don't know how exactly sealime blocks writing, but
a) would it be possible to bind-mount the system partition somewhere else and inject a su binary?
b) what about a "virtual" system partition made of a UnionFS (or other similar) with the original system partition underlying, where the driver projects the modprobe binary from somewhere else on top? This might work to trick the kernel into thinking that modprobe is in /system/xbin and allowing it to unload sealime. (I can't imagine this could work, because modprobe uses the same kernel methods as rmmod does, doesn't it?)


----------



## azotik1985 (Oct 5, 2013)

Did anybody try to get root after update?


----------



## hexum311ad (Oct 11, 2013)

*Toshiba Excite*

Any root ever surface for the excite? I won one of these and it arrives next week - I would LOVE to root the thing.
Thanks!


----------



## pio_masaki (Oct 12, 2013)

hexum311ad said:


> Any root ever surface for the excite? I won one of these and it arrives next week - I would LOVE to root the thing.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



If its an SE version then you can, if not then best you can get is a temp shell root so far.

Tapatalked from my HTC DNA - Akakaze


----------



## Tylerespensen (Oct 12, 2013)

What's the deal with a Cwm recovery? Is there ever going to be anything more than just a basic root for this device?


----------



## pio_masaki (Oct 14, 2013)

Tylerespensen said:


> What's the deal with a Cwm recovery? Is there ever going to be anything more than just a basic root for this device?

Click to collapse



There's no unlocked bootloader, so no custom recoveries or kernels until that changes.

Tapatalked from my HTC DNA - Akakaze


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## m4f1050 (Oct 14, 2013)

pio_masaki said:


> There's no unlocked bootloader, so no custom recoveries or kernels until that changes.
> 
> Tapatalked from my HTC DNA - Akakaze

Click to collapse



Thanks to OpenVPN Connect im back to using the higher end AT305.  Gave my son the AT300SE (rooted)    For backups im using MyBackup Pro  (no data backup though... sucks!   (a BIG FU to Toshiba)


----------



## doomsday24 (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure if there is form for this but I have Toshiba excite 10' tablet and it will not boot up after the update and get no support from Toshiba no surprise!! Can anyone help me on what I can do or if I can root it or flash it to make it work?? If I can do either can you tell me where I can get the folders and which ones are needed in order to make this now paper weight tablet work??

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## valdeviesonoah (Dec 29, 2013)

*PLS. HELP me!  (Toshiba Regza Tablet AT300)*

Good Day!

Please, I need a help to solve my problem,. I have Toshiba regza Table At300 quadcore Nvidia tegra,.
I was trying to root my device, and after trying, I encounter a problem,. every time I switch ON my device still stuck on toshiba screen or on First boot,. and I cant access on recovery mode still stuck on 3 icons but on fastboot usb download protocol it is access,.
What I should to do now?,. guys!,. you can help me to reflash?,. 


Thanks and Advanced!




Sincere your 
Valdevieso, Noah C.


----------



## pio_masaki (Dec 29, 2013)

valdeviesonoah said:


> Good Day!
> 
> Please, I need a help to solve my problem,. I have Toshiba regza Table At300 quadcore Nvidia tegra,.
> I was trying to root my device, and after trying, I encounter a problem,. every time I switch ON my device still stuck on toshiba screen or on First boot,. and I cant access on recovery mode still stuck on 3 icons but on fastboot usb download protocol it is access,.
> ...

Click to collapse



An at300 with fastboot? I didn't know that was ever an option since the boot loader is locked. AT300 or AT300SE? Only the SE can be fully rooted right now.


----------



## valdeviesonoah (Dec 30, 2013)

pio_masaki said:


> An at300 with fastboot? I didn't know that was ever an option since the boot loader is locked. AT300 or AT300SE? Only the SE can be fully rooted right now.

Click to collapse





I already root AT300 using motochopper, but I'm not contented, Im also try to use DaleNet-Thrive_Universal_Easy_Flash_Tool-v2.8.1
but because i want to put a clockworkmode on my tab,. and know I really disapointed what I have done,.

do you have idea how to flash stock rom of AT300SE?,.

Thanks for response,.


----------



## pio_masaki (Jan 3, 2014)

valdeviesonoah said:


> I already root AT300 using motochopper, but I'm not contented, Im also try to use DaleNet-Thrive_Universal_Easy_Flash_Tool-v2.8.1
> but because i want to put a clockworkmode on my tab,. and know I really disapointed what I have done,.
> 
> do you have idea how to flash stock rom of AT300SE?,.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well for starters, stop flashing tools for other devices that's a surefire way to brick if it flashes that recovery, the partitions are all wrong in it, who knows what will get overwritten.

Second, there is no way to restore the stock image, if you damaged it somehow from modifying /system then you'll need to reverse them via adb or send it to Toshiba for repair. Or possibly wait for an update and attempt to apply it.

There is no custom recovery. There is no custom kernel. There is no custom ROM. The boot loader is locked and until that changes then that stuff will not be an option.

BTW the method that tool uses for ICS and HC won't work on the excite with 4.1, they patched the method we found long before we found it.


----------



## SnafuKiller (Feb 16, 2014)

*Where is Toshiba with all this?*

Almost purchased a refurbished Toshiba Excite AT305 today until I started searching for a way to root it.  Looks like you guys been working real hard on it and this seems to be the most up to date activity on the topic.  The price is really really a sweet deal but I will not purchase anything unless I can hack it.  ****, anyone figure out anything on this issue?  And I cannot figure out why Toshiba isn't right in the middle of this helping out?  THanks!


----------



## pio_masaki (Feb 16, 2014)

SnafuKiller said:


> Almost purchased a refurbished Toshiba Excite AT305 today until I started searching for a way to root it.  Looks like you guys been working real hard on it and this seems to be the most up to date activity on the topic.  The price is really really a sweet deal but I will not purchase anything unless I can hack it.  ****, anyone figure out anything on this issue?  And I cannot figure out why Toshiba isn't right in the middle of this helping out?  THanks!

Click to collapse



They focused more on business and not repairing bricked devices, they locked it with no intention of allowing anyone to gain root, they won't ever help us get root or unlock the bootloader. Toshiba has done it from the very beginning of their android tablets and continue to with their newest.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SnafuKiller (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, that just sucks.  Any recommendations to someone who will be purchasing their first tablet?  My daughter's birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks (turning 10) and she loves messing with new things.  She modded her 3DS and Wii already and I would like to get something that she can root and customize.  Their are too many choices out there!


----------



## Vanbursta (Mar 20, 2014)

*Root AT300?*

It has occurred to me that using adb sideload it might be possible to root the AT300, as it would be loaded before SLIME, am I missing something here?

as in adb sideload slimekiller.apk

at the very least might it be possible to pull a rom image?


----------



## pio_masaki (Mar 20, 2014)

Vanbursta said:


> It has occurred to me that using adb sideload it might be possible to root the AT300, as it would be loaded before SLIME, am I missing something here?
> 
> as in adb sideload slimekiller.apk
> 
> at the very least might it be possible to pull a rom image?

Click to collapse



Sealime isn't an app its a kernel module in the boot.img itself, not on the system partition like usual. Bootloader also sig checks so a custom recovery can't be installed yet so she can't flash anything not sequential and from Toshiba, so while she can side load, we can only side load a Toshiba update that's next in line.

We can already dump the /system partition though.

Loki on recovery might be something to look at, though, which may lead to Loki on the boot.IMG and dumping sealime.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4f1050 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, people still haven't given up on this tablet?  I learned my lesson and got the AT300-SE which has same processor and screen (AND ROOTABLE).  Only lack is LED (I yet haven't used my camera on any of the 2 tablets, so I don't know what an LED would benefit besides having a 10" flashlight? LOL) and HDMI (this one I do use but I can use the AT300 for that matter...since Plex is what I use HDMI for and it works fine.)  So 1 program I use on AT305, the rest is AT300-SE ALL THE WAY.   AT300-SE even has regular mircoUSB so I can stand it on it's stand without the charging cable getting in the way.   AT305 = COMPLETE FALURE! unless they unlock bootloader or they find a way to root it.  Now WHY o WHY can't we do as we please with our OUT OF WARRANTY devices????   TOSHIBA C'MON!!!!   Warranty over, time to unlock bootloader!  We will end up throwing this crap away if we brick it and it won't hurt is a darn thing!  LOL

DONT GET ME WRONG, I would LOVE to root this tablet!


----------



## pio_masaki (Apr 1, 2014)

m4f1050 said:


> Wow, people still haven't given up on this tablet?  I learned my lesson and got the AT300-SE which has same processor and screen (AND ROOTABLE).  Only lack is LED (I yet haven't used my camera on any of the 2 tablets, so I don't know what an LED would benefit besides having a 10" flashlight? LOL) and HDMI (this one I do use but I can use the AT300 for that matter...since Plex is what I use HDMI for and it works fine.)  So 1 program I use on AT305, the rest is AT300-SE ALL THE WAY.   AT300-SE even has regular mircoUSB so I can stand it on it's stand without the charging cable getting in the way.   AT305 = COMPLETE FALURE! unless they unlock bootloader or they find a way to root it.  Now WHY o WHY can't we do as we please with our OUT OF WARRANTY devices????   TOSHIBA C'MON!!!!   Warranty over, time to unlock bootloader!  We will end up throwing this crap away if we brick it and it won't hurt is a darn thing!  LOL
> 
> DONT GET ME WRONG, I would LOVE to root this tablet!

Click to collapse



Not everyone can just get a different model tablet. Plus Toshiba corrected their mistake and enabled Sea lime in an update, so whichever got updated are no longer root able either.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4f1050 (Apr 2, 2014)

pio_masaki said:


> Not everyone can just get a different model tablet. Plus Toshiba corrected their mistake and enabled Sea lime in an update, so whichever got updated are no longer root able either.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What a shame... Toshiba should know better...they won't sell as easy as if they could be rooted.  Oh well.  Life goes on for me...

AT300-SE $219.95

```
http://www.a4c.com/product/toshiba-excite-10-se-at300se-16gb-tablet-black-silver-refurbished.html
```

Root JB AT300-SE

```
http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/toshiba-excite-10-development/19273-toshiba-excite-10-se-at300se-root-solved.html
```

Anybody care to try with this tablet from a4c and report back?


----------



## killer virus (Jul 19, 2014)

*100% solution for Toshiba,sony root*

Hiii guys.... don't worry about rooting your Toshiba tablets,just  use "Vroot" soo easy ,you can root with in seconds, just download it from 
mgyun.com/en/getvroot,  intall in to ur PC ,run vroot,connect your phone via USB cable,it automatically download drivers for your devices and click root and enjoy happy hacking..:laugh:
Vroot work on all most devices ,Sony xperias,Samsung,lg etc 
If my post will help you  just hitt thanks to encourage m too post more lik thiss


----------



## bobross82 (Jul 19, 2014)

I thought the boot loader was locked on the at305? Kinda scared to try this.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## m4f1050 (Jul 19, 2014)

bobross82 said:


> I thought the boot loader was locked on the at305? Kinda scared to try this.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thats a SPAM message, ignore it.....


----------



## bobross82 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well.....shoot.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## m4f1050 (Jul 19, 2014)

bobross82 said:


> Well.....shoot.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I called it SPAM when its junk actually.  There will be NO root unless someone can hack the boot/kernel.


----------



## bobross82 (Jul 19, 2014)

That's what I figured. I don't see that happening any time soon.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## AspenMan (May 18, 2012)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything on rooting the new Toshiba Excite AT305.  Apparently there's an issue finding ADB drivers that will work with it.

I've had mine for a couple days and other than not being able to root I love it.

Has anyone had any luck rooting this tablet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## juvezavala (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey just reading this thread again. I got rid of my excite already but shouldn't towelroot work?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Towelroot that sucker!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pio_masaki (Jul 28, 2014)

juvezavala said:


> Hey just reading this thread again. I got rid of my excite already but shouldn't towelroot work?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, sealime stops towelroot too.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobross82 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sealime?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## pio_masaki (Jul 28, 2014)

bobross82 said:


> Sealime?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kernel module in the boot.IMG that prevents rooting, in particular write access to /system and the bootloader partitions, maybe more. Really if that thing can get knocked out then we can root. Boot loader signature checks boot and recovery so we can't do anything custom until that's gotten around, its the main reason we can't root at all besides temp shell root. Excluding the SE version on that one 4.1 update that lacks sealime for some reason, a later update patched it, though.


----------



## protofuran (Aug 12, 2014)

So I successfully did this ages ago by playing around with it - what I did was to exploit partial root using one of the known tools (I can't remember which), and then overwriting the pointer to the callback array that sealime.ko registers with the kernel as NULL using a command line utility that could write physical memory - this causes the kernel to not call the sealime module for anything. Then I simply unloaded the module, remounted r/w, and removed it. I did this on my Excite AT330. Unfortunately I can't remember it 100%, but I *had* a rooted device - it is possible.
edit: it was still temporary root which I lost at reboot.


----------



## pio_masaki (Aug 12, 2014)

protofuran said:


> So I successfully did this ages ago by playing around with it - what I did was to exploit partial root using one of the known tools (I can't remember which), and then overwriting the pointer to the callback array that sealime.ko registers with the kernel as NULL using a command line utility that could write physical memory - this causes the kernel to not call the sealime module for anything. Then I simply unloaded the module, remounted r/w, and removed it. I did this on my Excite AT330. Unfortunately I can't remember it 100%, but I *had* a rooted device - it is possible.
> edit: it was still temporary root which I lost at reboot.

Click to collapse



I was looking at something like that, but its way past my abilities to accomplish and the guy I was working with vanished so it never went anywhere. If you could provide some info or pointers to get going on this I'd appreciate it. Like how do you find the address, then the utilities or commands used to knock it out of kernel memory. I know motochopper can get temp root most times, sometimes a reboot is needed to get it to work.

While messing with this the best I managed was locking up the device poking at the memory lol


----------



## furzewolf (May 10, 2015)

pio_masaki said:


> I was looking at something like that, but its way past my abilities to accomplish and the guy I was working with vanished so it never went anywhere. If you could provide some info or pointers to get going on this I'd appreciate it. Like how do you find the address, then the utilities or commands used to knock it out of kernel memory. I know motochopper can get temp root most times, sometimes a reboot is needed to get it to work.
> 
> While messing with this the best I managed was locking up the device poking at the memory lol

Click to collapse



I know it's been ages, but has anybody made any further progress with this? I have a Toshiba AT10-A, but it uses the same Sealime security. I've been reading the Tegra 3 manual to find out if there is a way to force it into a mode where I can get direct MMC access, but no luck as yet. I'm thinking that there is probably a pinout that will allow this, but I don't know. What's vital is that a FULL dump of the entire MMC can be done, in my opinion.

I also took some pictures of the interior of the AT10-A, which are in a gallery on imgur(dot)com/a/Gfiy1. There are copper contacts visible for "DL KEY" and "RESET". Reset seems to, well, reboot the device, as expected, but DL Key doesn't do anything obvious.

The MMC memory is a Toshiba THGBM5G7A2JBAIM chip, which is a 16GB surface mount 169 pin flash chip. It can be upgraded, with reflow soldering, to 32GB, and possibly up to 64GB.
The processor is an nVidia T30L-P-A3 Tegra 3 chip, with the reference manual available at dropbox(dot)com/s/bfwn4i9ng8wsq6q/Tegra3%20TRM.pdf.


----------



## Zdrpkamil (Mar 27, 2017)

Rooks said:


> Toshiba tablets still have bootloader unlocked (at least AT300 and AT300SE as per my knowledge).
> 
> So we'll have to wait for someone to:
> 1- Unlock bootloader for Excite series
> ...

Click to collapse



AT300SE is unlocked when buy???/ Can i unlock bootloader???


----------



## zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx (Jun 21, 2017)

I still have this tablet. It was a waste of money since I never could use it since there is no root and locked bootloader. After week 1 I put it away and never took it out again.

Since then I have had two other tablets and this one sat collecting dust. Might as well trash it at this point since it's worthless. Sad because it's in mint condition with a quad core processor. What a waste. Never buy Toshiba. Always make sure your device doesn't have a locked bootloader or if it does that there is some exploit.

Needless to say, I've never bought a Toshiba device since.

A few years ago I bought a $600 or $700 verizon 64gb turbo phone, paid in cash (it was called turbo something). It must have been the best performance phone on the market, except for no expandable storage or removable battery. After a few days I realized it could never be rooted. I promptly returned it to the Verizon store and bought an S5 for $300 on craigslist. I have had my S5 ever since. True story. In fact I only have the S5 because even though the bootloader is locked on verizon version, there was an exploit to root it anyway. I always had it rooted. 

If no root, no device. Without root, the device is literally worthless to me.


----------



## YuriRM (Nov 14, 2017)

test


----------



## YuriRM (Nov 14, 2017)

zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx said:


> I still have this tablet. It was a waste of money since I never could use it since there is no root and locked bootloader. After week 1 I put it away and never took it out again.
> 
> Since then I have had two other tablets and this one sat collecting dust. Might as well trash it at this point since it's worthless. Sad because it's in mint condition with a quad core processor. What a waste. Never buy Toshiba. Always make sure your device doesn't have a locked bootloader or if it does that there is some exploit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree wholehearted with you! My mother bought a very expensive Toshiba Excite Pro a few years back. The bootloader is locked, several sensors were not functional from the very begining and the motherboard had to be replaced near the end of Warranty.  It would have been wiser to buy an iPad or Asus Transformer Pad TF701T.
The new version of KingoRoot is able to root the Toshiba Excite Pro AT10LE-A, tostab12BA, Tegra 4, Tegra T114.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583677&page=7

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx (Jun 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> I agree wholehearted with you! My mother bought a very expensive Toshiba Excite Pro a few years back. The bootloader is locked, several sensors were not functional from the very begining and the motherboard had to be replaced near the end of Warranty.  It would have been wiser to buy an iPad or Asus Transformer Pad TF701T.
> The new version of KingoRoot is able to root the Toshiba Excite Pro AT10LE-A, tostab12BA, Tegra 4, Tegra T114.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583677&page=7
> 
> Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Is AT305 included in that list? Is there a root for it? Cause it is still sitting collecting dust worthless


----------



## YuriRM (Jun 12, 2018)

zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx said:


> Is AT305 included in that list? Is there a root for it? Cause it is still sitting collecting dust worthless

Click to collapse



KingoRoot gives a temporary root to Toshiba Excite Pro AT10LE-A. Try it on your device.

BootStomp will find the bootloader vulnerabilities that can be exploited to overcome Toshiba's Sealime protection module.
https://github.com/ucsb-seclab/BootStomp

Install the Device Info HW app, please.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw

Then tap the three vertical dots at the top right. Select info center and click upload device information.

Thereafter, go to the device info hw database and check the components and drivers of similar Toshiba Devices.
http://deviceinfohw.ru/devices/inde...rm0&brand=brand0&filter=Toshiba&submit=Search

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------



## zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx (Jun 12, 2018)

YuriRM said:


> KingoRoot gives a temporary root to Toshiba Excite Pro AT10LE-A. Try it on your device.
> 
> BootStomp will find the bootloader vulnerabilities that can be exploited to overcome Toshiba's Sealime protection module.
> https://github.com/ucsb-seclab/BootStomp
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a AT10LE-A

I have AT305


----------



## YuriRM (Jun 13, 2018)

zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx said:


> I don't have a AT10LE-A
> 
> I have AT305

Click to collapse



Try KingoRoot to check if your AT305 gets a temporary root.

Sent from my takee 1 using XDA Labs


----------

